
Nearly Half of You Reading This Have Bullshit Jobs - laurex
https://www.thedailybeast.com/nearly-half-of-you-reading-this-have-bullshit-jobs
======
laurex
It has a very clickbait-y title but the article itself is interesting.
Especially the idea that jobs with meaning are culturally/economically
devalued. Not sure that idea squares with the idea of the vocational
developer...?

~~~
taigrr
Interesting, and agreed.

Vocational Developer is a bit too meta here :P

